# Deer population up to us.....!



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We can argue with DOW until we are out of breath, but in the end, they will set the tag availability where they want it to kill more and more deer until non hunter voices are satisfied. They are trying to brainwash the general hunting population with this " Quality over Quantity" campaign, don't drink their Kool-Aid boys....! Ohio has plenty of quality habitat to support the 2003 population levels, I know our herd In Perry had many more nice bucks then than we do now under this new slaughter policy they are shoving on us.
The real power player in this equation is US...you & me, we are the ones who can turn this "experiment" with our deer herd around on them and get "our" population back up to where you and your kids can expect to see deer in the woods. Three things we need to do.....

1- Don't pull the trigger on that doe next fall....if you want meat, get yourself registered with the local law enforcement guys and put some road kill meat in your freezer, tastes just as good...
2- Kill every coyote you see while hunting, and take some time to sit in your stands off season with a rifle and a predator call, every one you kill means a few more fawns make it to adult breeding age.
3- Most important.....spread this message to every deer hunter you know, sites like this have enormous potential to unite us in efforts like this in a way that makes DOW planners sweat bullets.....

Together we -CAN- do this........HT


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Well said my friend. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I'm on board.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

We didn't take any does off our property due to lack of numbers of does. We have plenty of bucks which is weird. I have been hunting since I was seventeen I am almost twenty four now and I have taken five deer all of which have been bucks. I hope to finally get a doe next year if our numbers are better ( I have shot two does both of which I never recovered unfortunately, somehow I put better shots on bucks because I have yet to lose one lol) we are going to coyote hunt our property to hopefully lessen the yote population at least a little bit. If it wasn't so far from where I live I would a actively trap it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent, spot-on post *Hardtop*.

Could not agree more. 

There is a group of us that are all property owners that have expressed our thoughts to ODNR on the subject for the last 3-4yrs. We are tired and are all finally in agreement to not only not waste our time doing so anymore, but not buying our hunting license either. We will not support ODNR as long as their current deer herd policies and bag limits exist for the sake of the satisfaction of big insurance companies and those that could care less if our deer herd was totally depleted. Let the outfits that have proven to have the most influence on ODNR's decisions support an already financially struggling ODNR. 

If we want to hunt, we will hunt our own properties. We will still put out food plots as always, still kill every yote we can and will do our best to insure no does killed on our properties. We are all about conservation and again, will maintain our properties to benefit wildlife as best we can.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Please.........! someone on this site knows how to take this mans message and provide a format to make this concept a reality...if enough of us adopt this mentality, our deer herd will come back on our watch.... Some of the Ohio deer hunting groups know how to organize, raise money....perhaps even raise money on a state wide basis to offer a bounty of some type for coyote feet....I will gladly be the first o sign up......this is "OUR" herd, let's stop being puppets for DOW.......AH2


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> ....Some of the Ohio deer hunting groups know how to organize, raise money....perhaps even raise money on a state wide basis to offer a bounty of some type for coyote feet....


I think a better first step than offering a bounty would be trying to get more people permission from landowners to hunt coyotes on their property. I know lots of people struggling to find more land to hunt coyotes on (myself included).


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Click the ODNR's link here to voice your opinion on our declining herd quantity and quality!!!
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/proposed-rule-changes-csi-review


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You are right the deer population is up to me and I should not have passed on the 13 bucks I have seen over and over again and the dozens and dozens of does. I should have just tagged out the first weekend and moved on with better things to do. I guess i am part of that percentage that sees deer all the time where I hunt. I can't relate to posts from hunters that don't see deer but if you really think you will make a difference to the oDNR well good luck. Spend the time scouting and looking for other places to hunt instead of organizing some grass roots effort that will not amount to jack squat. If you are successful then that's great if not well...sorry you wasted your time


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

fishwendel2 said:


> You are right the deer population is up to me and I should not have passed on the 13 bucks I have seen over and over again and the dozens and dozens of does. I should have just tagged out the first weekend and moved on with better things to do. I guess i am part of that percentage that sees deer all the time where I hunt. I can't relate to posts from hunters that don't see deer but if you really think you will make a difference to the oDNR well good luck. Spend the time scouting and looking for other places to hunt instead of organizing some grass roots effort that will not amount to jack squat. If you are successful then that's great if not well...sorry you wasted your time


Pretty bold sarcasm to a group that honestly believes the over all state deer herd is not only lacking in number but quality also. Maybe you could reflect on the area you hunt and the management efforts to sustain the herd you describe?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I hunt in central Ohio, NW Ohio and SE Ohio. As far as management is concerned - I passed on bucks 125 and less with several bucks over 140 being taken including a non typical scoring over 190. I have a nephew who shot 6 and another nephew who shot 5 btw two diff properties ad counties and we would still see dozens of deer afterwards. We also know there were over 20 coyotes trapped or shot within 3 miles of land I hunt where I have seen all my deer. Again all private land and plenty of deer for everyone. I don't hunt public land as I have worked hard to built relationships with the farmers in my area and we have almost 30 stands to hunt front. I just don't have a deer problem and don't see any grass roots efforts changing the way the govt thinks


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I remember back when they first offered doe permits by lottery, late 70's or early 80's (Union Co.). My entire family & almost everyone I know put in for them then threw them away when we got them, in an attempt to grow the herd. Now we have people, even on here talking about killing 4 ,5 or more deer !! Don't see a need to kill that many unless most are in urban areas. 
WE are in control so do something about it ........ we haven't shot any does off our property in 3 years.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Proposed regulations review comments:

Deer numbers fluctuate widely across the state. Managing for responsible harvest in areas of low population needs to balanced with adequate harvest opportunities on private ground where deer numbers may be high. Total statewide hunter bag limit should be decreased to no more than 4 per hunter 

There are too few deer on public ground and the private areas immediately surrounding. Overharvest has occurred in these areas with the past liberal bag limits. A proposed second gun season (12/26-27) on public areas should not be allowed for at least the next two years. The current weeklong gun season combined with a statewide muzzle loading season in January provides ample gun opportunity on public ground.

A proposed second gun season could be supported on private ground where owners can control access and thus control harvest consistent with local populations. 

Public areas should be managed over the next few years for a harvest limit of one deer per hunter on public ground. This can be achieved by a public land deer tag either sex. Hunters desiring additional deer must do so on private ground with the standard either sex tag

A non resident proposal for increased deer tag fee to $100 would help limit doe harvest but still allow for the tourist dollars the state seeks. This effort would allow for increased harvest opportunity by residents of the State of Ohio.

Removing the early muzzleloader and replacing it with youth season is a good move and should lead to greater youth participation during the warmer weather.

The state should seek legislation to require a permit for any lands leased for hunting by private landowners and for anyone guiding hunters for profit. The permit would be issued free of charge. Such permit would allow the State Division of Wildlife to obtain critical missing data on total acreage and hunter effort to aid in future harvest regulations.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree that public ground needs managed totally different than the private ground. What good is a bunch of acreage with beautiful hardwoods and nice creek bottoms with nothing living in it? Then when you do see something it makes most want to shoot for the fact that may be all they see.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Never understood why you gave state lands to hunt with really no one policing the amount of use. I would love to see them make you obtain a daily permit at ranger station and limit the use say 1 Hunter per so many acre of ground 1st come 1st serve. If everyone wish to hunt the same hillside so be it but at least there won't be 25000 orange jackets on 5000ac. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

